# New members read me!



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi,

Welcome to IronMagazine, we're happy that you joined our community!

We would all like to know who you are, why you're here, your background, etc. Feel free to post as much detail about yourself as you want. If you're shy, then a brief intro about yourself and your goals will suffice.

So, just click the 'new thread' button and start typing! 

Regards,
IM Team

*** Please do not use this forum for questions. ***


*ARTICLES YOU SHOULD READ:*

*Diet & Nutrition Articles* 

*Training Articles* 

*Supplements Articles*


----------

